# Plastidip My Cruze?



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello I am thinking about plastidipping the hood and roof of my Cruze tomorrow, or soon I hope. It'll be matte black as well. I was just wondering what your opinions would be on that; too much, or just right? And if it is too much I was thinking about doing the whole trunk black as well. I am leaning more towards matte rather than a gloss look. Any opinions are welcome! Thank you!


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

I think the roof looks cool but the whole entire hood and trunk would look awkward I think. Maybe a stripe or something down the hood, along the roof, then down the trunk. It's Plastidip tho, so go ahead and do what you want; if you don't like it them just peel it off. You will be the first entire hood and entire trunk down tho; that I've seen anyways.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

bduffey723 said:


> I think the roof looks cool but the whole entire hood and trunk would look awkward I think. Maybe a stripe or something down the hood, along the roof, then down the trunk. It's Plastidip tho, so go ahead and do what you want; if you don't like it them just peel it off. You will be the first entire hood and entire trunk down tho; that I've seen anyways.


Yeah I just don't want it to be overkill and I don't want to put it on and then be like eh no and pull it off and waste it since they are decent sized areas. Lol you know?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Roof yes, but what you can do and i've seen it on a Cruze around here (jnoobs) is black stripes. Those look real nice, what color is your Cruze?


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Roof yes, but what you can do and i've seen it on a Cruze around here (jnoobs) is black stripes. Those look real nice, what color is your Cruze?


White I believe.



trevor_geiger said:


> Yeah I just don't want it to be overkill and I don't want to put it on and then be like eh no and pull it off and waste it since they are decent sized areas. Lol you know?



I think the entire hood, roof, and trunk would be overkill. Some kind of stripe or something would look pretty sweet. They make carbon fiber hoods and trunks. That would look unique and have somewhat of a function.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I have the summit white Cruze. And yes I've seen some others on here that look great with the different designs they've done. I mainly want the black roof, I'm kinda 50/50 when it comes to dining a stripe down the hood. And I might be doing it this Monday now depending on the weather.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Black hood is overkill... Black roof with some accents in the bottom lower grille looks real nice. Same with rear bumper.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Well my plans now are to black the roof, all the chrome, the rear bumper part, the lower grille part, the mirrors, and the door handles, and last but not least the wheels. Hopefully by the next week, but I also have car audio stuff to get done first. Lol


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

If you do the roof you will need to get a sprayer. The cans will not work on the roof. You won't be able to get a nice even coat using the spray cans. It will turn out looking like you have darker stripes going down your roof. I tried this probably 4 times using about 12 cans of spray and it never turned out smooth. That is when I went with a LineX roof.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Well my plans now are to black the roof, all the chrome, the rear bumper part, the lower grille part, the mirrors, and the door handles, and last but not least the wheels. Hopefully by the next week, but I also have car audio stuff to get done first. Lol


I did all the chrome too. I hate chrome. Lol post pics when you get around to doing so.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

^^agreed I hate chrome lol. And I will, I'll order the plasti dip Monday and probably get it done as soon as I can, I still have to wash my car and it depends on the weather lol but I'll make sure I take lots of pictures


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> If you do the roof you will need to get a sprayer. The cans will not work on the roof. You won't be able to get a nice even coat using the spray cans. It will turn out looking like you have darker stripes going down your roof. I tried this probably 4 times using about 12 cans of spray and it never turned out smooth. That is when I went with a LineX roof.
> Okay thank you for that tip. I would've wasted a lot of plasti dip lol.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> ^^agreed I hate chrome lol. And I will, I'll order the plasti dip Monday and probably get it done as soon as I can, I still have to wash my car and it depends on the weather lol but I'll make sure I take lots of pictures


Are you going to do the chrome around the grills also? i think that would look pretty sweet if you do all the chrome. I've always been a fan of the white and black theme.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

bduffey723 said:


> Are you going to do the chrome around the grills also? i think that would look pretty sweet if you do all the chrome. I've always been a fan of the white and black theme.


Yes every little bit of chrome I find will be black lol. I love the look of white and black as well. Iroczilla for instance I love his Cruze. Lol makes me jealous.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Yes every little bit of chrome I find will be black lol. I love the look of white and black as well. Iroczilla for instance I love his Cruze. Lol makes me jealous.


This may help you. His is my more favorite of the modded Cruzes on here. Not a lot done but still looks fantastic.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

It's great doing the roof black, especially with dip, but be warned the matte will get boring, as mine did, and is now off because I'm going gloss.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> It's great doing the roof black, especially with dip, but be warned the matte will get boring, as mine did, and is now off because I'm going gloss.


Oh don't worry matte won't bother me lol I'm more of a fan of matte than gloss really and when do you plan on going gloss?


----------



## Kasey Cottman (May 27, 2013)

I went to a Car meet today and I saw a white Cruze that had the hood and the license plate area plastidipped and then the trunk and the license plate area plastidipped as well . It looked nice , but he did a really bad job of plastidipping it so it looked terrible ! If you plastidip , make sure it looks clean


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Kasey Cottman said:


> I went to a Car meet today and I saw a white Cruze that had the hood and the license plate area plastidipped and then the trunk and the license plate area plastidipped as well . It looked nice , but he did a really bad job of plastidipping it so it looked terrible ! If you plastidip , make sure it looks clean


Oh trust me I will. I can't stand things when they aren't neat and such.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Oh don't worry matte won't bother me lol I'm more of a fan of matte than gloss really and when do you plan on going gloss?


Within the next couple of weeks I hope.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> Within the next couple of weeks I hope.


Do post pictures!  And when you dipped your roof did you buy the sprayer the one that was $1.85? I'm going to buy it and I just wondered if you did and how did you like it?


----------



## Hilliermarcel (Feb 3, 2013)

A little off topic but I have a few plastidip pictures. I did them real fast just so I can get an idea of what I want but like said earlier I'm going to white plastidip all the chrome and maybe the wheel covers until I get a set of rims I like.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Hilliermarcel said:


> A little off topic but I have a few plastidip pictures. I did them real fast just so I can get an idea of what I want but like said earlier I'm going to white plastidip all the chrome and maybe the wheel covers until I get a set of rims I like.
> View attachment 14418
> View attachment 14419
> View attachment 14420


White would look different I like that idea, I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Hilliermarcel (Feb 3, 2013)

Update*
White plastidip































Don't mind the dirty car. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hilliermarcel (Feb 3, 2013)

Side by side comparison. Almost "murdered" out or white accent. 
Comments?









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hilliermarcel said:


> Update*
> White plastidip
> View attachment 14615
> View attachment 14616
> ...


It would have been so much easier removing the chrome piece on the trunk to paint it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

bduffey723 said:


> It would have been so much easier removing the chrome piece on the trunk to paint it.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I removed my chrome trunk piece to plastidip and it was much easier.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

smoove87 said:


> I removed my chrome trunk piece to plastidip and it was much easier.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


If I can remove it to paint it I always do it that way. Like the chrome on the grills and everything. It's better that way.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but i want to plasti dip my cruze a special way. Does the plasti dip really come off paint easily? just incase I dont like it.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

If your thinking about removing it or questioning removing it I'd recommend a light coat of wax before dipping. Done it numerous times and dip still lays flat and good then pealed up pretty easy after about 8 months. Another thing to make sure you do is make it thick. The thicker it is the easier it will be to remove. Can I ask what your thinking of doing?


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Well i want to for sure plastidip my stock rims black or blue to match my car. And do the roof, trunk, hood, and front bumper gloss black Ill post a pic of what im thinking in a second.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Something like this. Just a custom paint job will run too much money.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Im going to do my emblems black if i dont Plasti dip the whole thing. If i do im going to make them blue to match my cars original color.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Do you have a sprayer? Would not dare tackling something like that with a can. Will not turn out good. For your wheels and emblems a can will do just fine tho. I'd start with them first and go from there. See how you like it before you jump in over your head.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I saw the part about a sprayer. My Uncle has one I can use. But yea i was thinking Of doing the small stuff first, get some practice before i do it. I want to plasti dip the grey part of my Radio too. Idk if i want blue or black yet.


----------



## ninerhb (Dec 26, 2014)

I plastidipped my wife's wheels this week...

Next step is she wants the car in purple. It's a tradeoff - I get to buy the fancy sprayer, she gets a purple car.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

ninerhb said:


> [iurl="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=143001&d=1429462786"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice. Did you just use the spray can? Did you have to anything off? I hear it just peels right off of the tire.


----------



## ninerhb (Dec 26, 2014)

I did use just the spray can - bought a "kit" online that had 4 cans and some precleaner. I used about 2 cans to get a good coat.

We have both summer and winter tires, so I tried to do these while the winters were still on so I could take my time. I don't have a garage and spray painting is forbidden in the basement, so I worked in my shed. Unfortunately the nice warm day we had was very humid, and the temperature went up fast - so cold rims in warm humid air picked up a lot of condensation. I actually had better luck starting out at night. I still ended up with some bubbling/lift in the inset portions of the spokes. If I have major peeling problems I will just have to suck it up and peel and start over again - luckily I know the two cans I have remaining should just do the job, if I prep better next time. I did end up taping the inside of the rim and the tires, because I had a roll of Harbor Freight cheap-and-staining painters tape to get rid of. 

Wheels were a good place to start - it's a small enough job, and it's low so you really only see it from far away. My actual first test was on her old car - I threw a red stripe across the hood, to see how well it held on in the worst conditions (directly in the wind, with two exposed edges). Seems to stick pretty well so far.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Ive never used plasti dip and i want to make them blue to match my car, or just black them out. If it comes out good enough i would like to make my hood, roof, and trunk black. At least the roof to start and see how it goes. My uncle has a paint sprayer i can use, if i had a house i would buy my own stuff but i have an apt, so i dont want to fill it with tools. Lol


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

If you look a few comments back you can see what im looking to do.


----------

